# 2 best diy subs to use with this setup



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

my question is im after buying 2 diy subs
that will compete with the svs pb16 ultra subwoofer
i want them to go down to the same low frequency
for all out bone rattling wall shuddering effect
and want them to perform as good as the svs pb16 ultra subwoofers

but i want them at a lot lower price to pay

what diy subs could i use to do this role

my setup is emotiva t2 for fronts and rear dutys as well and additional t2s for additional extra rears
plus using a denon 8500 for reciever
a emotiva xpa2 gen3 amp and a emotiva a300 to enhance the front speakers
a oppo 205 4k player
blue jeans speaker cables
a emotiva c2 centre speaker

then i want to use 6 atmos in ceiling speakers

either from klipsh or montitor audio or kef
model to be worked out later which to use for the best wide dispersion and sound quality and holographic effect to be detimined :wink2:>


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

Need more info. For instance how big can you go box size? Are you able to fit 2 or more 4to 8 cuft subs in your available space?
Is WAF or neighbors going to be an issue?
What is your real world limit on cost as much cheaper is pretty vague.

The easy answer is 2 of the UM18's with the 4cuft net boxes for 424.00 each with free shipping and a NX6000d for about 1300.00. You could save a few bucks and build your own cabinets though savings won't really be much. The upside is you could design a ported cabinet to the specs you want.


----------



## bsinger (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree with the other post recommending the parts Express um-18 package. I would prefer a quieter higher quality used amp though. Crown CTS 3000 are often cheap on Ebay.

Performance of PB 16?? Yes and no. I had a pb16 in my small 1500 cu foot sealed room. It has more wall shaking output which doesn't come at the lowest frequencies. In fact, I had more low frequency output from the um-18. After EQ'ing the pb16 to flatter in room performance it's output was essentially the same in ported or sealed modes.

You want to scare your friends, big ported subs. You want more accurate lower frequencies with more subtle impacts, um-18. 

I wanted a bit of both and 2 um-18 was not enough. Had to add a couple more which is easier the second time. 

If you go um-18, get lots and lots of clamps and work one at a t6


----------



## nelsondog9 (Oct 25, 2021)

Or, if you want the best bass you’ve ever heard, search ‘cult of the infinitely baffled’ and never look back. No huge boxes to worry about and bass quality like no other!


----------



## BandY (Oct 26, 2021)

IB sub can't be beat... go to "Cult...." for more info


----------



## Mr645 (Apr 9, 2020)

I also would suggest a build based on the Ultimax 18 driver. Either one of the popular sealed boxes that are just under 2x2x2 ft or if you have the room, a Marty enclosure of whatever size you can fit. Crown XLS or XTi series amp will drive them really well.


----------

